# Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !



## HD4ever (22. November 2012)

Hallo ! 
Habt ihr schon diese Mitteilung bemerkt ??? 
*Aktuelle Mitteilungen des Landesanglerverbandes 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.*

wenn man sich das durchliest - könnte man ja fast zu dem Schluß kommen das sich der Landesanglerverband vom 

Landesfischereiverband hat mal entweder über den Tisch ziehen lassen oder auch kaufen lassen #c

z.B. :
dass der Abstand der Netze zum Ufer in den 13 Zonen nicht 300 m sondern 200 m betragen soll. 

.
Für bestimmte Bereiche verständigte man sich, dass beim Schleppangeln  ein Abstand zum Ufer von mindestens 1 Seemeile einzuhalten ist.
.
Also mehr Platz für die Fischer - weniger die vom Kleinboot schleppen wollen.
Die großen Trollingboote die zum Lachsangeln weit raus fahren wird das sicher nicht stören - aber denke unzählige Kleinboots-, Schlauchboot-. Kajak- und ggf auch Bellybootangler würde das doch sehr treffen ! 

Habe da mal eine mail hingeschrieben und erhoffe mir weitere Auskunft darüber.
mal sehen ob eine Antwort kommt #c


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Na mich stört eher, daß die Grenze nur 200m  vom Ufer weg sein soll. Dann stehen die roten Fahnen immer noch in den Pfaden der Meerforellen. Und weil es hier ein totales Fangverbot in der Schonzeit gibt, müssen die Fischer gefangene Meerforellen wieder reinwerfen. Auch wenn sie tot sind. So geschehen mit einigen Kilo Mefo nach einer Kontrolle. Einen Tag später fanden Spaziergänger etliche halbverweste Meerforellen in respektablen Größen am Strand von Nienhagen. Es gibt dazu sogar Fotos im Internet. Das ist doch oberpeinlich! Letztens las ich von einem Vorschlag, diese aus Versehen gefangenen Fische an gemeinnützige Einrichtungen zu spenden. #d

Also 300m Abstand wären für die Silbernen vorteilhafter gewesen. Ich frag mich warum der Anglerverband da eingeknickt ist. Vielleicht sitzen auch die falschen Funktionäre im Vorstand#c


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Die spinnen doch. Ich bin zwar kein Schleppfischer, aber das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein? 
Die Fischer stellen teilweise die gesamte Küste zu, von wegen 200m. Und die Schleppangler sollen hinterm Horizont verschwinden? Langsam drehen die doch frei.


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

ja .. .da fragt man sich wer da mit wem was ausklüngelt - die Interessen der eigendlich_zu_vertretenden werden da sehr augenscheinlich mit Füßen getreten ! #d


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Was ist eigentlich Schleppen im Sinne der Fischereiverordnung? Da bin ich gespannt drauf. Wer mit den Blinkern auf Tiefe geht und die erforderlichen Geräte an Bord hat, um den Blinker dort zu halten?

Oder schleppt auch schon, wem unterwegs nur der Blinker aus dem Boot gefallen ist?  Oder wer seinen Gno paddelnd über den Grund schleifen läßt?  Wer will das denn kontrollieren?

Man müßte über Frechbuk eine Gruppe gegen die 200m Grenze und gegen ein Schleppangelverbot gründen. Ich kenne mich da blos zu wenig mit aus.


----------



## Duwi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich würde ja gerne mal das Protokoll dieser Sitzung sehen! 
Aber die Lobby der Fischer wird halt mächtiger gewesen sein, als die der Angler. Frag mich gerade, ob dabei für nächstes Jahr auch noch zufällig ne Beitragserhöhung der Ostsee-Jahreskarte ausgehandelt wurde...

Ich bin jedenfalls wieder einmal froh, nicht dem LAV anzugehören...Interessenvertretung sieht anders aus!!!


----------



## hesi01 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

viele Köche verderben den Brei (das Angeln) 
Ganz schön eigenartig was man da ständig neues liest, über den einen oder anderen Anglerverband.
man bin ich froh das ich keinen Verband oder noch schlimmer Verein angehöre


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Auch wenn ich weder einem Verband, noch einem Verein angehöre ... schlimmer noch, ich bin weder aus MV noch gedenke ich da in absehbarer Zeit zu angeln ... habe ich die Landesregierung MV und den LAV.Mv.e.V. angeschrieben und um die Beantwortung einiger Fragen gebeten.

Ich denke das sollten noch viel mehr tun.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Schallmann,
> 
> ich bin Betreiber eines Internetforums in dem sich Kajakangler organisiert haben.
> Ein großer Teil der 430 Mitglieder angelt oft und gerne an der Küste Meklenburg Vorpommerns !
> ...



Eine Lesebestätigung habe ich schon bekommen.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich denke es wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich noch der ein oder andere zu einem Schreiben hinreißen lassen würde !


----------



## belle-hro (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Das Thema hatten wir vor ca. 2 Jahren schon: guckste hier dort hab ich grad wieder hochgeholt.

Habe dieses Thema bereits auf unserer erweiterten Kreisvorstandssitzung Rostock letzte Woche bereits angesprochen.

Ich hetze jetzt unseren Kreisvorsitzenden auf Görslow |rolleyes

Bis zur geplanten Änderung der KüFVO vergeht noch Zeit, erstmal soll das Landesfischereigesetz noch durch den Landtag. Natürlich sollte man jetzt schon hinterher sein.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Klemmt euch hinter *jeden* Landtagsabgeordneten!


----------



## mathei (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Ich hetze jetzt unseren Kreisvorsitzenden auf Görslow |rolleyes
> 
> Bis zur geplanten Änderung der KüFVO vergeht noch Zeit, erstmal soll das Landesfischereigesetz noch durch den Landtag. Natürlich sollte man jetzt schon hinterher sein.


 
keine sorge den hetze ich auch. der fred ist quasi mein nachbar


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hey Mario, #h

dein Engagement ist vorbildlich und beispielgebend. #6

Ich bin der Meinung, daß das Interesse der "Küsten-Angler" nicht nur dem LAV-MV völlig egal ist. #d  Die paar verkauften Küstenkarten ( je 20 €) spielen dort nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Und die Lachstroller interessiert das ganze Gezedere ohnehin nicht. 
Aber noch ist es ja nicht beschlossen. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß wenigstens im Landtag Vertreter sitzen, denen die heimische Bevölkerung nicht gänzlich egal ist. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

auf meine mail ha ich zumindest die Tage bisher kein feedback bekommen ...
würde mich nicht wundern wenn es auch weiterhin so bleibt |bigeyes


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich hatte dem LAV MV e.V. ,beziehungsweise dessen Referenten für Angeln, eine Email geschickt, in der ich um die Beantwortung einiger Fragen gebeten habe:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Schallmann,
> 
> ich bin Betreiber eines Internetforums in dem sich Kajakangler organisiert haben.
> Ein großer Teil der 430 Mitglieder angelt oft und gerne an der Küste Meklenburg Vorpommerns !
> ...



Heute bekam ich eine "Antwort" vom LAV-MV.
Diese ist so ausweichend und schwammig gehalten das sie die Bezeichnung "Antwort" kaum verdient.
Ich gebe den Inhalt mal in meinen Worten wieder :
(als Zitat nur um es optisch besser abzugrenzen )



> _
> Der LAV-MV hat sich die  Änderungen in der Küstenfischereiverordnung nicht einfallen lassen, sondern das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz.
> 
> Zu diesen Änderungen hat es eine Vorabstimmung mit Kompromisslösung im Landesfischereiverband M-V e.V. gegeben.
> ...



Da ich von diese Mail doch etwas enttäuscht bin habe ich mich zu einem weiteren Schreiben hinreißen lassen :



> Sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,
> 
> danke für ihre Antwort !
> 
> ...


Ich ärgere mich vor allem das auf keine der vorherigen Fragen geantwortet wurde.
Denn dieses wäre für den LAV möglich.
Das er dann am Ende keinen Einfluss mehr darauf hat was im Gesetz steht ist klar.
Mich ärgert nur das jetzt alles auf die Regierung-MV abgewälzt wird.
Sollten die Bekannten Einschränkungen die Kompromissvorschläge  des LAV sein, so sollten sie ja in der Lage sein wenigstens diese zu begründen. 
Und in dem Fall würde ich schon gerne wissen wie die Ursprüngliche Fassung ausgesehen hat.

Mir drängt sich jedenfalls der Verdacht auf das das was jetzt vorgeschlagen wurde schon von Anfang an geplant war, und der LAV dieses mehr oder weniger kampflos abgenickt hat.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Was mich etwas verwundert ist das anscheinend sehr wenige aus dem Plz-Bereich 1 eine Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben scheinen !

Ich komme nicht aus MV, und ich werde wohl auch nie da angeln, da ich die Insel Fehmarn vor meiner Haustür habe, aber trotzdem finde ich das man sich dagegen einsetzen sollte. 
Scheint aber nur meine Meinung zu sein.

Auch im Hinblick auf den Tourismus sollte man sich dagegen einsetzen !
Ich habe jetzt schon einige gesprochen die regelmäßig in MV angeln, und die diesem Bundesland dann den Rücken kehren werden !
Zitat: "SH und DK sind auch nicht viel weiter weg !"


----------



## HD4ever (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

FYI : 
Hier mit copy & paste die Antwort auf meine Fragen :

[edit by Thomas9904: Copyright, kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte/Briefe/Mails etc.. Entweder sinngemäß zitieren (nicht im Wortlaut!!) oder das Dokument irgendwo anders hochladen und verlinken.
Danke]


----------



## ohneLizenz (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

moin

darf ich auf mueritzsee dann nicht mehr schleppen ?

traurig


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Das betrifft die Küste und keinen Binnensee.


----------



## serious (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Was mich etwas verwundert ist das anscheinend sehr wenige aus dem Plz-Bereich 1 eine Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben scheinen !
> 
> Ich komme nicht aus MV, und ich werde wohl auch nie da angeln, da ich die Insel Fehmarn vor meiner Haustür habe, aber trotzdem finde ich das man sich dagegen einsetzen sollte.
> Scheint aber nur meine Meinung zu sein.
> ...


 
Ich komme auch nicht aus MV, fische aber dort regelmäßig an der Küste und habe ein großes Interesse, dass eine Überregulierung verhindert wird. In diesem Sinne habe ich die Landesregierung und auch den LAV angeschrieben und mich u. a. gegen Netze in nur 200 m Entfernung zum Ufer in bestimmten Bereichen und das Schleppangelverbot innerhalb einer 1 sm vom Ufer gewehrt. Das sollten noch viel mehr Gleichgesinnte tun, wenn man überhaupt etwas erreichen will. Resignieren und schimpfen wäre im Ergebnis wie zustimmen. Also: Auf geht´s. Nehmt Eure Interessen in die Hand und schreibt, schreibt... 

Gruß Udo


----------



## nwm79mefo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Moin moin,
ich bin zwar nicht so der Schleppangler, aber das mit die Netze ging mir schon ewig auf´n S...k. Und wenn die jetztnoch dichter gestellt werden... werde mich denn auch beim LAV mal melden;+
bestimmt werden die Netze dann auch öfter geplündert/zerstört.#6 Wie kann man nur so gierig sein.


----------



## mathei (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



serious schrieb:


> Resignieren und schimpfen wäre im Ergebnis wie zustimmen. Also: Auf geht´s. Nehmt Eure Interessen in die Hand und schreibt, schreibt...
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
ist in arbeit


----------



## mathei (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



nwm79mefo schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich bin zwar nicht so der Schleppangler, aber das mit die Netze ging mir schon ewig auf´n S...k. Und wenn die jetztnoch dichter gestellt werden... werde mich denn auch beim LAV mal melden;+
> bestimmt werden die Netze dann auch öfter geplündert/zerstört.#6 Wie kann man nur so gierig sein.


kannst auch gleich machen. netze stehen dicht und eng. und die geschonte mefo muss tot über bord geworfen werden.


----------



## seekatzehorst (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

moin alle zusammen!
wie kann man schreiben wir sitzen alle in ein boot.|evil:
dieses thema hat mich zu weißglut gebracht.und die meisten die mich kennen wissen das ich nicht gut auf den lav zu spechen bin|bla:.obwoll ich sie immer unterstützt habe.das thema der trollingangler liegt schon weiter zurück.als ich das erste trolling event 2010 in warnemünde organisierte.und leider ausfallen muste aus organisatorischen gründen.
aber was dann durch die presse ging hat mir dann doch die beine weggehauen.dass treffen sollte eigentlich stattfinden für einen guten zweck-geld vom startgeld was ubrig bleibt sollte der lav bekommen für die jugendarbeit die peter rino jedes jahr mit den jugendlichen durchführt.
und nun der auszug aus der presse; oz. von achim treder.und der nn.
angelverein übt heftige kretik an geplanten trolling-festival.
das für nachste jahr geplante 1.warnemünder trolling-festival unter der anglern nicht unumstritten.,,wir distanzieren uns als vorstand von dieser veranstalltung",erklärte uwe götze,vorsitzende des warnemünder angelverein.,gegenüber der ostseezeitung.,,und auch privat möchte ich mit dieser art von angelei nicht in verbindung gebracht werden."götze vertritt den standpunkt.,,das wir uns auf traditionelle angelmethoden konzentrieren sollten und den wenigen fisch, der noch da ist, nicht durch 
immer radikalere fangmetohden ausgerottet sollten."
inzwischen wurde bekannt,dass auch aus dem landesangelverband kritik an den vorhaben kommt.
das war hier nur ein kurzer auszug aus der ,,ostseezeitung".
ich denke wir sollten wieder unsere alten babus ruten raushollen und dem lav übergeben mit flot und einfachen fischhaken.

nun der auszug aus der zeitung,, neuste nachrichten"
schlepp -angelei auserhalb küstennähe
als mordenes,,raubfischerei"bezeichnet der warnemünder fischer ingo pinnow die schlepp-angellei,bei der das angelgeschirr hinter einem schnell fahrend boot her gezogen wird.deshalb hält er von der idee einiger angler, im frühjahr 2010 ein warnemünder trolling-festival zu organiesieren,überhaupt nichts.
garantiert verlieren die angler dabei etliche blinker,die wir dann in unsere
netzen haben. das widerum bedeutet für uns eine enorme verletzunggefahr,wenn wir mit unseren netzen hantieren",sagt der 41-jährige.sollte so ein festival für angler statt finden.dann müsste das wenigsten drei seemeilen vor der küste passieren,so das die blinker nicht in die stellnetze des fischers gelangen können.,,gegenseitige rücksicht ist hier gefragt",sagt pinnow.

hier sieht man ganz deutlich wer mit wem in einen boot sitzt.
und wer hat jahrelang in den 60iger und 70-iger jahren fischraub betrieben.,, doch nicht wir angler."heute fährt ein fischer raus zum schleppen auf dorsch und stellt dabei noch drei bis 5km netze.frage wer hat hat hier die besere technik.sicherlich hat sich die angelindustrie was einfallen lassen um auch den anglern an den fisch zu bringen.doch die jungs sind jeden tag draussen und fischen.wir dagegen nur am wochende und wenn überhaupt ,,das wetter" es zulässt.ausnahme, unsere rentner.
ich will hier nicht die fischer anprangern sie gehören zum maritimen leben an unsere küste.aber meine freunde sind sie nicht.dafür haben sie einfach zuviel raubbau betrieben und tun es immer noch.und die eu unterstützt das auch noch.

petri euer horst der trollingangler


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Kann mal jemand bitte die Kontaktdaten vom LV MP posten? Oder verlinken.
Dann können viele einen Brief abschicken
Wär' klasse...


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Dann können wir noch an den Touristenverband schreiben. 
Das wir nicht mehr als Gast kommen, wenn das Gesetz da ist. Auch die würden uns helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

LAV M/V:
*Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg- Vorpommern e.V.*
        	Siedlung 18 a
            19065 Görslow
    		Tel.: +49 3860 56030
	  	  	Fax: +49 3860 560329
www.lav-mv.de
lav-mv@t-online.de


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

danke für posten,

Nettes Schreiben geht am WE raus.


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Tschuldigung aber ich muß mal ganz blöd fragen ob es vorher überhaupt ne Regelung gab über den Abstand von Stellnetzen zur Küste in MV? Auf Rügen sieht es jedenfalls immer so aus das die Fischer ihre Netze 30m neben einen reinschmeißen.Dann wäre ein 200m Abstand ja schon mal nen Fortschritt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



lammi schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber ich muß mal ganz blöd fragen ob es vorher überhaupt ne Regelung gab über den Abstand von Stellnetzen zur Küste in MV? Auf Rügen sieht es jedenfalls immer so aus das die Fischer ihre Netze 30m neben einen reinschmeißen.Dann wäre ein 200m Abstand ja schon mal nen Fortschritt.



mit sicherheit wird es da ne regelung gegeben haben,kenn den abstand aber auch nicht.
und wenn du schon 170m reingewatet bist, dann passt das doch mit den 30 m|supergri


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

dann zeig mir mal ne Stelle auf Rügen wo ich 170m reinwaten kann.Ich glaube dazu sagt man denn Seebrücke|kopfkrat.Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal alles durchgeblättert und nichts gefunden was den Abstand regelt,aber kann ja auch was übersehen haben.Mich kotzt es nämlich auch immer an wenn man im Wasser steht und dann kommen sie angetuckert und stellen links und rechts alles voll.:r


----------



## spöket308 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

@ lammi,

das wäre auch meine Frage. Ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung, dass entlang Rügens Ostküste die Netze bis ins knöcheltiefe Wasser gestellt werden und das in einer Menge...man kann fast von einem Netz zum anderen werfen:r.
Und wer dann auf der ersten Sandbank entlangwatet muss über die Netze drübersteigen. Seitdem hab ich immer ein Messer griffbereit, falls man mal hängen bleibt!!!
Da gilt bestimmt wieder irgendeine Sonderregelung.
Mein Beschwerdeschreiben ist abgeschickt!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

war auch nicht so ernst gemeint 
bei mir in der lübecker bucht:
wenn mal alles zusammen kommt, wasserstand und windrichtung passt 
lag schon die zweite sandbank im trockenen, dann gehts


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Bei euch in SH ist meiner Meinung nach ja auch alles schon länger geregelt,bei uns wohl nicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wir versuchen gerade eine Unterschriftenaktion zu starten, in der darum gebeten wird die muskelgetriebenen Fahrzeuge (Bellyboat und Kayak) aus der 1sm-Regelung auszunehmen.

Nach einem Telefonat mit dem zuständigen Ministerium wurde mitgeteilt das Änderungen einzig über den LAV-MV eingebracht werden könnten !

Also sollten Unterschriftenlisten oder auch andere Scheiben unbedingt an den LAV gehen.

Das Ministerium hat vom LAV zur Novellierung der KüFVO eine Vorabstellungnahme haben wollen. 
Diese hat der LAV abgegeben, indem er Schleppangeln so definiert hat, daß das Angeln vom aktiv angetriebenen Boot (Motorboot, Segelboot und mit Muskelkraft angetriebene Wasserfahrzeuge) als Schleppangeln gilt. Ein Angeln vom nicht aktiv angetriebenem Boot wird als Driftfischen definiert.

Leider ist auf die BB´s und Kayaks da keine Rücksicht genommen worden.
Ein Abstand von 1sm zum Ufer ist allein aus Sicherheitsaspekten kaum hinnehmbar.
Störungen von Vögeln, oder das beschädigen von Netzen ist kaum zu erwarten.
Zumal wesentlich feiner gefischt wird.

Sollte die Aktion Gestalt annehmen melde ich mich ...


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich hoffe das uns auch die Watangler und die Jungs mit den Trollingbooten unterstützen !?

Kajaks und BB´s kommen den Watanglern ja kaum in die Quere.
Und die Trollingboote sind durch die 1sm-Regel ja kaum betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Da sieht man wieder einmal mehr, wie weit weg von der Praxis die in den Verbänden sieht.

Finde die Aktion klasse, Mario, vielleicht schafft ihr was zu bewegen..

Du kannst gerne was zusammenschreiben, wenn du das bis zum Wochenende schaffst, bring ich das mit ins Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wir sind noch im Schriftwechsel mit dem LAV und dem Ministerium um erst mal zu klären wie der Weg aussehen muss den wir gehen...

Zum Wochenende schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe das wir einige Stimmen zusammen bekommen.
Auch von Anglern die es nicht direkt betrifft.

Klar ist das es zu Einschränkungen kommen wird !
Jetzt muss man eben versuchen diese so gering wie möglich zu halten.
Der Regelung mit der 1sm wird sich kaum ganz streichen lassen, da es da um "höhere Ziele" geht. 
Man kann jetzt nur versuchen die BB´s und Kajaks aus dieser "Sippenhaft" zu nehmen, da sie die Umwelteinschränkungen die vermieden werden sollen nicht verursachen.
Wir stören weder durch Lärm noch durch Wellenbildung. Wir verlieren weder Öl noch Benzin, noch beschädigen oder zerstören wir das Fanggerät der Fischer.
Wir angeln mit relativ leichtem Geschirr, meist nur mit ein oder zwei Ruten und sind so beweglich das wir Netzen mit Leichtigkeit ausweichen können.

Die 1sm-Regel würde für uns entweder einem generellen Schleppangelverbot gleich kommen, oder und wirklich so weit auf die offene See vertreiben das es kaum noch zu verantworten wäre ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Meld Dich halt, wenn ihr soweit seid, wir kriegen da schon was hin, um das bekannt zu machen..
PN oder Mail...


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall auch unterschreiben!!! 

Eine Mail an den LAV ist auch raus!!

Mal sehen, ob genügend mitmachen, damit wir was bewegen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Zu einer Unterschrift sollte es doch wohl bei den meisten Anglern und auch nichtangelnden Bekannten reichen.#6


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu einer Unterschrift sollte es doch wohl bei den meisten Anglern und auch nichtangelnden Bekannten reichen.#6




Und zu einer Briefmarke !?
Weil wir ansonsten nicht wissen wie wir die Listen zusammentragen sollen.

Oder habt ihr Ideen ?

Am besten wird es auch sein sie erst mal an einer Stelle zu sammeln und dann gebündelt abzugeben.
Ich denke das macht mehr Eindruck .


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hier mal der erste Entwurf (noch nicht benutzen !) :


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

in Angelgeschäften auslegen;
oder ausgefüllt an Dein Adresse schicken lassen zum sammeln
Gruß A.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

@ Mod´s : Ist es möglich dieses Thema zu duplizieren und auch unter "Meerforellen- und Bellyboat" einzustellen ?

Mir ist aufgefallen das sich da doch ein Haufen Leute herumtreibt der in "Plz 1" nicht zu lesen scheint.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Es ist wieder ein Trauerspiel, das man erst bei dem Verband mit einer Unterschriftenaktion für sein Anliegen als Angler kämpfen muss. Von einer Angellobby hätte ich erwartet, dass die sich von alleine für die Anglerschaft einsetzt...

Ich fürchte, dass dieses Thema den in der Anglerschaft bekannten Verlauf nimmt. Es interessiert sich keiner von den anderen Anglern für euer Anliegen. Ist bei Verboten und neuen NSG's immer dasselbe. Aber wenn dann das NSG vor die eigene Tür kommt, dann wird gejammert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> @ Mod´s : Ist es möglich dieses Thema zu duplizieren und auch unter "Meerforellen- und Bellyboat" einzustellen ?
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich da doch ein Haufen Leute herumtreibt der in "Plz 1" nicht zu lesen scheint.


Ja, mach ich..


----------



## Sterni01 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich würde es als gut empfinden, wenn in dem Schreiben Personen, an welche das Schreiben gerichtet ist, mit Namen persönlich angesprochen werden. Das zieht immer !#h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich denke das könnte man machen wenn man die Listen einreicht.


----------



## lammi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



lammi schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal ne Stelle auf Rügen wo ich 170m reinwaten kann.Ich glaube dazu sagt man denn Seebrücke|kopfkrat.Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal alles durchgeblättert und nichts gefunden was den Abstand regelt,aber kann ja auch was übersehen haben.Mich kotzt es nämlich auch immer an wenn man im Wasser steht und dann kommen sie angetuckert und stellen links und rechts alles voll.:r


 Kann denn einer meine Frage beantworten? ich bin auf jeden fall bei der Unterschriftensammlung dabei,schon alleine aus dem Grund weil wir in der Ausübung unseres Hobbys immer mehr eingeschränkt werden.|gr:


----------



## belle-hro (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



lammi schrieb:


> Kann denn einer meine Frage beantworten? ich bin auf jeden fall bei der Unterschriftensammlung dabei,schon alleine aus dem Grund weil wir in der Ausübung unseres Hobbys immer mehr eingeschränkt werden.|gr:


Es gibt in der jetzigen Fassung der KüFVO des Landes M/V keine Abstandsregelung. D.h. die Fischer konnten ihre Netze vom Strand im knietiefen Wasser rauslegen. Eine Abstandsregel für Angler gab es schon: 100m Abstand zu den Fischfanggeräten der Berufsfischer.
Der Entwurf sah erst jetzt eine Abstandsregel für Fischer vor. Und das der Landesanglerverband dort einknickt, zeigt uns deutlich wie weit man von der Basis weg ist. Hier wird über Gebiete beschlossen, obwohl die meisten Küstenangler nicht mal Mitglieder sind.
@ Mario
sobald die Liste fertig ist, möchte ich diese gerne im Laden bei mir auslegen. Und meine Mitglieder bekommen die auch (immerhin 240)


----------



## beschu (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich mach mit...das trifft ja am Ende alle


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Test : Unterschriftenliste


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Jupp - geht.:m


----------



## mathei (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Test : Unterschriftenliste


 
funzt. die 10 unterschriften bekomme ich zusammen. #h


----------



## Corinna68 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wir machen auch mit,habs schon ausgedruckt.#h


----------



## mathei (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

ich habe das thema auch in die rostocker anglerkurve angesprochen. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859&page=1488
hier entstand ein wichtiger denkanstoß. die unterschriftensammlung bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf das schleppfischen. aber was ist mit den netzen von angedachten 300 auf reduzierte 200 m. sollte das nicht da mit rein ?


----------



## sve (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

bin bei und bekomme die Unterschriften zusammen. Ich hoffe wir können was bewirken...


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Das hatten wir auch angefragt.
Da lässt sich wohl nichts mehr dran rütteln.

Bisher gab es dahingehend in MV ja gar keine Regelung.
Das Ministerium hatte dann 300 m vorgeschlagen, und LAV und LFV haben sich auf 200 m geeinigt.

Der Angelverband wird sich da nicht gegen die Fischer durchsetzen können.
200 Meter wird als guter Kompromiss angesehen.
Wenn man bedenkt das die Netze jetzt noch bis ans Ufer gestellt werden dürfen ...

Die Fischer haben eine sehr starke Lobby, und ich denke wenn sie es darauf anlegen, dann blocken sie alle Anliegen des Anglerverbandes. 
Wenn wir auf 300 Meter bestehen , dann bestehen sie wahrscheinlich auf das Schleppangelverbot innerhalb einer Seemeile.
Denn mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf das dieses Verbot eher dem Schutz der Netze als dem Schutz der Seevögel dienen soll !  (Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt !)


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hm, ich sehe die Unterschriftenliste nicht, also sie geht nicht auf. 
Würde sie ins Bindestübchen stellen. 

Schleppen mit aktiver Muskelkraft. Die Herren vom LAV haben ja Null-Ahnung! Vielleicht sollten wir die mal in ein Belly einladen.


----------



## sve (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe die Unterschriftenliste nicht, also sie geht nicht auf.
> Würde sie ins Bindestübchen stellen.
> 
> Schleppen mit aktiver Muskelkraft. Die Herren vom LAV haben ja Null-Ahnung! Vielleicht sollten wir die mal in ein Belly einladen.




würde einigen gut tun:m da


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



sve schrieb:


> bin bei und bekomme die Unterschriften zusammen. Ich hoffe wir können was bewirken...



Als keine Anmerkung :
Man muss nicht zwingend Angler sein um so etwas per Unterschrift zu unterstützen ! 

Vielleicht könntet ihr auch mal fragen ob ihr das in euren Angelgeschäften auslegen dürft !


----------



## mathei (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Das hatten wir auch angefragt.
> Da lässt sich wohl nichts mehr dran rütteln.
> 
> Bisher gab es dahingehend in MV ja gar keine Regelung.
> ...


 
bezieht sich eigentlich die eine sm auf die angler oder auf beide gruppen. denke an beide, aber sicher kann man ja nicht sein.
hat einer schon was über die 13 zonen erfahren. 
dem mario wurde ja nicht geantwortet in seinem schreiben.
obwohl das wohl eine antwort gewesen wäre, die man hätte beantworten können ohne umher zu sülzen.
im netz ist auch nix zu finden.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe die Unterschriftenliste nicht, also sie geht nicht auf...



Hier : Unterschriftenliste

dann "Datei speichern unter ..."


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> bezieht sich eigentlich die eine sm auf die angler oder auf beide gruppen. denke an beide, aber sicher kann man ja nicht sein.
> hat einer schon was über die 13 zonen erfahren.
> dem mario wurde ja nicht geantwortet in seinem schreiben.
> obwohl das wohl eine antwort gewesen wäre, die man hätte beantworten können ohne umher zu sülzen.
> im netz ist auch nix zu finden.



Die 1 sm bezieht sich nur auf das Schleppangeln !
Die fischer dürfen da ihre Netze stellen !

Ich mache jetzt unter "Meerforellen und Bellyboat" ein extra Thema zu der Unterschriftenaktion auf !

Da werde ich auch eine Karte mit den Gebieten einfügen !
Und die Infos die wir in meinem Forum gesammelt haben noch mal bündeln !


----------



## sve (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

gibt es rechtliche Probleme wenn ich diese liste bei Facebook einstelle?


----------



## sve (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

gibt es die Möglichkeit über die e-Mail die Unterschrift zu senden


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



sve schrieb:


> gibt es rechtliche Probleme wenn ich diese liste bei Facebook einstelle?



Leider können wir Unterschriften nicht per Email sammeln.
Wenn ihr unser Anliegen per Facebook verbreitet, und den Link zur Liste (ausdrucken und wegschicken können wir leider nicht umgehen) da verbreitet um so besser !
Je mehr desto besser !


----------



## kulti007 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



sve schrieb:


> gibt es rechtliche Probleme wenn ich diese liste bei Facebook einstelle?



stell doch einfach den link ein http://www.angelforum.bilderschuppe...hp?dl=Unterschriftenliste-KueVFO_Meck-Pom.pdf

ist einfacher #h

unterschrift in papierform wäre besser, sonst muss ron alles ausdrucken


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hat einer schon was über die 13 zonen erfahren.


Ja so ungefähr standen sie am 05.09, in der OZ. Sieht man jedoch nur, wenn man angemeldet ist. Also mal bei mir nachlesen, habe zusammen gefasst.


----------



## Rosi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



sve schrieb:


> gibt es rechtliche Probleme wenn ich diese liste bei Facebook einstelle?



Nö, das ist doch unsere Liste. Gib dann mal den Link. Vielleicht kann man auch eine Gruppe gründen? Gegen Schleppverbot für mit Muskelkraft betriebene Wasserfahrzeuge. Oder so ähnlich.  Büschen flippiger!#c


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja so ungefähr standen sie am 05.09, in der OZ. Sieht man jedoch nur, wenn man angemeldet ist. Also mal bei mir nachlesen, habe zusammen gefasst.



Oder hier !


----------



## HRO1961 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Schade, dass es nur 200 m sind. Sollen die doch den Mindestabstand auf 100 verkürzen.
Dan wären die Netze in Weite meines eingeschränkten Wurfvermögens..


Unser LV wird von Pfeifen geleitet|supergri|supergri|supergri

In keinster Weise kampfbereit, wenn es um unsere Interessen geht.

Leider geht es bei dem Thema - man schaue sich nur einmal an, wie vollgeplastert unser Küste mit Stellnetzen ist - nicht nur um unsere Interessen, sondern um den Erhalt des Fischbestandes.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Rosi schrieb:


> Nö, das ist doch unsere Liste. Gib dann mal den Link. Vielleicht kann man auch eine Gruppe gründen? Gegen Schleppverbot für mit Muskelkraft betriebene Wasserfahrzeuge. Oder so ähnlich.  Büschen flippiger!#c



;+

Ganz ruhig Rosi, wir machen das schon ! |uhoh:


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wenn es denn so kommt....wer soll denn das Verbot kontrollieren???In einigen Gebieten auf Rügen zB.wo das schleppen schon lange verboten ist, wird seit Jahren in Wurfweite der Watangler geschleppt immer schön um die Netze herum....#d:c#c!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so kommt....wer soll denn das Verbot kontrollieren???In einigen Gebieten auf Rügen zB.wo das schleppen schon lange verboten ist, wird seit Jahren in Wurfweite der Watangler geschleppt *immer schön um die Netze herum*....




Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Besser als mittendurch.:m

Es geht hier darum solche Verbote abzuwenden!
Wer im Fall der Fälle irgendwelche unsinnigen Verbote kontrolliert ist nicht das Problem der Angler, sondern derer, auf deren Mist das gewachsen ist.
:g


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

@ tinca tinca 

So is es meiner Meinung nach wird so oder so viel zu wenig kontrolliert


----------



## Sterni01 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Lesen die Herren vom LAV bzw LFA hier gar nicht mit ? 

Komisch....


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Die Unterschriftenliste ist schon über 250 mal heruntergeladen worden !
Mal sehen was am Ende wirklich zusammen kommt .

Ich möchte euch noch mal dazu aufrufen mitzumachen, Listen zu drucken, zu füllen und zu uns zu schicken .

Ich möchte endlich mal sehen das auch wir etwas bewegen !!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

ich möchte euch das Antwortschreiben vom Verband auf meine mail nicht vorenthalten !
_Edit by Mod_
Hast du die schriftliche Erlaubnis zu Veröffentlichen?
Wenn ja, kannste es wieder hochladen.
Wenn nicht, dann bitte woanders hochladen und verlinken oder nur sinngemäß wiedergeben.
|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> Besser als mittendurch.:m
> 
> Es geht hier darum solche Verbote abzuwenden!
> ...


Das hab ich schon verstanden...!
Vielen wird (wenn es denn so kommt) das Verbot sch..ss egal sein und sie werden schleppen.....
Darum sind auch nicht alle Ostseeangler daran interresiert das Verbot mit ihrer Unterschrift zu verhindern!
Gruß vom Fischland!!:g


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Mal ganz ehrlich wie soll ich in einem kleinboot denn heraus finden das ich ne Seemeile vom Ufer weg bin ? Ohne gps!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich wie soll ich in einem kleinboot denn heraus finden das ich ne Seemeile vom Ufer weg bin ? Ohne gps!



Kreuzpeilung #h

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzpeilung


----------



## MeFo_83 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Die Unterschriftenliste ist schon über 250 mal heruntergeladen worden !
> Mal sehen was am Ende wirklich zusammen kommt .
> 
> Ich möchte euch noch mal dazu aufrufen mitzumachen, Listen zu drucken, zu füllen und zu uns zu schicken .
> ...


2 zettel hab ik schon voll, kommt sicher noch wat ran bis "abgabetermin"!


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Kreuzpeilung #h
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzpeilung



Is meiner Meinung nach ganz schön kompliziert und auch sehr umständlich,zum Glück hab ich gps im Handy,war nur ne frage weil es ja genug Ältere gibt die mit solch einer neuen Technik nix zu tun haben wollen.

Hab auch schon 1 Zettel voll und am 15 Dez noch mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Kreuzpeilung #h
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzpeilung



das wird doch geil mit Dreieck Bleistift und ZIRKEL im BB.

Da wäre ich vorsichtig und bei einem langsameren Rechner wäre er wohl schneller wieder auf Land getrieben als er papp sagen kann.

Dieses Verbot ist doch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dorschfinder (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich wie soll ich in einem kleinboot denn heraus finden das ich ne Seemeile vom Ufer weg bin ? Ohne gps!



Da kann man nur sagen das Unwissen nicht vor Strafe schützt
dorschfinder


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> in einem kleinboot





Testudo schrieb:


> im BB.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #h

Zumal ich für unsere Zunft hoffe das es keinen so selten dämlichen BB-Fahrer gibt der wirklich auf die Idee kommt knappe 2KM raus zu paddeln um da endlich schleppen zu dürfen...

Es sei denn er heißt vielleicht Armstrong und hat gerade ein frisches Päckchen aus Leverkusen bekommen! 

Nicht desto trotz ist die Regelung mit der SM mal wieder eine die einen nicht gerade stolz im Gedanken an seine Legislative werden lässt... Gerade deshalb wird die Unterschriftenaktion entsprechend unterstützt damit wenigstens die Unmotorisierten ihre Chance bekommen.

Und insgeheim freue ich mich schon auf die Diskussionen ob ein Mirageantrieb mehr Bio als Mechanisch ist oder ob ein E-Motor am Kajak nicht massiv das Ergebnis verfälscht... |rolleyes |supergri

Was so ein bisschen Futterneid bei entsprechend gut vertretenen Parteien nicht alles ausmacht. |uhoh:


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Kam heute auch das Statement von einem Fischer bei einer Sendung die beim NDR lief, es gibt über Kegelrobben.

So oder ähnlich nachdem klar gemacht wurde dass man Robben ( ca 30 ganze Ostseeküste) auch nicht haben wollte :

Das wirklich Schlimme sind die ganzen Trollingangler, die schleppen direkt an den Netzen vorbei weil die meinen da ist der Lachs/Mefo.

So viel aus welcher richtung das wohl mit Nachdruck angeschoben wurde.

e/ Ich denke das zeigt mal wieder dass wir eine größere Lobby super gebrauchen könnten
die bei so Sachen versucht einzugreifen.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das uns auch die Watangler und die Jungs mit den Trollingbooten unterstützen !?
> 
> Kajaks und BB´s kommen den Watanglern ja kaum in die Quere.
> Und die Trollingboote sind durch die 1sm-Regel ja kaum betroffen.





das wäre verdammt schade wenn man da nicht zusammen an einem Strang ziehen würde und das zu verhindern versucht.
Lachstrolling findet zweifelsohne weit draussen statt ... aber normal für Meerforelle und Dorsch findet auch mehr oder weniger in Ufernähe statt ! 
also sehr, sehr wohl davon betroffen !!!! #q


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

grundsätzlich ne Gute Idee mit der Unterschriftenliste ... 
da du die aber mehr oder weniger ausschließlich für Kajaks 
, bzw keine Motorfahrzeuge,  
erstellt hast - werde ich die so nicht unterstützen wollen |uhoh:
schade irgendwie .... bin der Meinung alle für alle !


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

schaut euch diesen eigendlich schönen Film an !!!
ab ca 15:10 wird es interessant und die Meinung wird nur allzudeutlich ....
17:10 bezüglich der Trollingangler die den Fischern ja alle die Fische verscheuchen 


http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/naturnah571.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich habe soeben den Bericht gesehen und spontan darüber nachgedacht wie viel Geld wohl in Mecklenburg mit 

a) Tourismus

b) Angler als Tourist im Besonderen

c) Fischerei erwirtschaftet wird.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sollte hier klar sein, wie man zukünftig die Prioritäten setzen wird.

Mich als Angler begeistert es immer wenn ich in der Natur Beobachtungen machen kann.

Da die Robben den Weg zurück nach Mecklenburg finden scheint sie ja der Angler nicht besonders zu stören

Mit besten Wünschen Frank


----------



## Plantschangler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr auch das Schleppangeln vor Rügen für mich entdeckt. Ne Mefo hatte ich bisher zwar noch nicht, aber dafür ein paar schöne Dorsche.
Da ich lediglich ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS-Motörchen mein eigen nenne, wäre eine Beschränkung auf Bereiche mit mind. 1 sm Abstand vom Ufer auch für mich schwierig. Außerdem wird das Schleppen auf Dorsch mit zunehmender Entfernung von Ufer schwieriger, da damit in der Regel auch die Wassertiefe zunimmt. Und dass sich die Biester auch gerne mal in flacheren Gewässerbereichen aufhalten ist auch allgemein bekannt (deshalb stehen dort ja auch die Netze der Fischer...).
Deshalb bin ich generell dagegen, ein Schleppverbot zu erlassen. Der Sinn erschleißt sich mir auch nicht wirklich. Aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht kann es nicht schlimmer sein in einem Abstand von 300 m von Ufer langsam fahrend zu schleppen als im selben Abstand mit höherer Geschwindigkeit mit dem Boot entlang zu fahren.
Die Thematik mit dem Treibankerverbot kapier ich auch nicht. Es kann doch nun wirklich nicht sein, dass man mit der Anwendung eines Treibankers stärkere Auswirkungen auf die Natur, die Fischbestände oder die Netze der Fischer verursacht als ohne Treibanker. Was ist der Sinn dahinter?
Ich will nun nicht mit dem Finger auf die Fischer zeigen. Die versuchen auch nur ihren Lebenunterhalt zu erwirtschaften und dass die sich für ihre Belange einsetzten ist nur verständlich. Aber, dass diese Vorschläge vom ANGLERVERBAND mit getragen werden erschließt sich mir derzeit nicht. Es wäre echt nicht schlecht, wenn hierzu mal ein paar Erläuterungen folgen würden.

Mit besten Grüßen
Plantschangler


----------



## HD4ever (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

es geht sicherlich nicht darum den Fischern die Lebensgrundlage streitig zu machen !
Die gehören genauso zur Küstenlandschaft wie die Angelboote !
die ganze Argumentation der geplanten Neuregelungen ist allerdings sowas von unlogisch, nicht nach zu vollziehen und den Anglern drängt sich da der Eindruck auf das die Fischer die Konkurrenz möglichts weit aus dem Weg räumen wollen.
Die bösen Schleppangler und auch Robben die deren Gewinne schmälern....
verkauft wird das dann "alle sitzen zusammen in einem Boot"
eine wirkliche Lachnummer !!!
inzwischen schon auch weiter bei facebook mobil gemacht und der Vorstand vom Bootsanglerclub arbeitet gerade was aus.
Die einzig wahre Vetretung die sich für uns einsetzt und unsere Interessen vertritt !
hoffe das wird noch zu verhindern sein ....


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schaut euch diesen eigendlich schönen Film an !!!
> ab ca 15:10 wird es interessant und die Meinung wird nur allzudeutlich ....
> 17:10 bezüglich der Trollingangler die den Fischern ja alle die Fische verscheuchen
> 
> ...


Was sagt uns der Film?
Angler verscheuchen die Fische der Fischer!!! |krach: |kopfkrat
Angler und Urlauber dürfen Strände (bzw.bis jetzt einen Strand) zur besten Meerforellensaison nicht betreten!!!#d Ich hab schon vor Jahren an dem besagten Strand geangelt, und dicht neben mir auf einem Stein, lag lange Zeit eine Robbe ohne sich zu rühren!!!
Angler dürfen aber, mit den Robben im Sommer auf einem Handtuch am Strand liegen....dann freut sich die Wissenschaft#q !!! Gehts noch???
Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## serious (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ....und den Anglern drängt sich da der Eindruck auf das die Fischer die Konkurrenz möglichts weit aus dem Weg räumen wollen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist genau meine Meinung. Ich dachte ursprünglich, es geht bei den beabsichtigten Einschränkungen um den Schutz der Seevögel. Aber davon ist in dem ganzen Schriftverkehr mit LAV und Landesregierung überhaupt nicht die Rede. Es geht tatsächlich offenbar nur darum, dass die Fischer ungestört sind. Dass das vom LAV hingenommen wird, macht mich fassungslos. Damit bestraft man die Angler und insbesondere diejenigen, die in Vereinen organisiert sind und sich mit großer Hingabe dem Aufbau der Meerforellenpopulation widmen. Haben diese und die übrigen Angler nicht das Recht auf einen Anteil an den Meerforellen? Glauben die verantwortlichen Herren wirklich, die Angler machen trotzdem immer weiter, damit sich die Fischer dann an "unseren" Meerforellen besacken können? Wie dumm oder borniert muss man sein?
> ...


----------



## kartmeister (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wollte mich auch an den Protest beteiligen.
Hier mein Anschreiben an den LAV zu dieser Sache:


Liebe Sportfreunde,
mit etwas Sorge, habe nicht nur ich, die Änderungskompromisse aus den Meldungen entnommen. Viele viele Angelsportfreunde fragen sich, warum der LAV eine Reduzierung des Abstandes zur Küste von 300m auf 200m befürwortet? Weiterhin ist es für uns organisierten Anglern im LAV nicht nachzuvollziehen, warum ein pauschal getroffenes Schleppangelverbot innerhalb 1sm vom LAV unterstützt wird? Hier bedarf es auf jedem Fall eine Definition zum Schleppangeln. Viele viele Sportfreunde gehen ihr Hobby mit dem Bellyboot und/oder mit dem  Kajak an der Küste mit steigender Beliebtheit nach. Ein Dahinpaddeln mit Flossen wäre schon unter Umständen ein Schleppen und würde den Kleinboot/Bellyboot/Kajakfahrer hinaus auf die See zwingen, 1,8km vor der Küste. Dagegen stellen Fischer in Reihen vor unserer Küste ab 200m Netze auf. Wieviele Tonnen Meerforellen, gerade in der Laichzeit tot aus den Netzen kommen, braucht man sich nur von Land aus ansehen. Wir sehen in keinster Weise unsere Interessen der Anglerschaft  bei diesem Kompromiss durch den Vorstand des LAV vertreten. 

Mit sportlichem Gruß

Hartmut Kleemann

Hier die Antwort#t


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

ich hasse diesen dämlichen "angel"vereine und verbände:r

schmierige, alte säcke, die keinen plan von der angelei haben(die es auch gar nicht interessiert) und denen es nur um´s geld geht!!!

welcher verein ist denn bitte für angler da???????

ich würde mir jedenfalls lieber die hände abhacken, als den blöden typen geld in den schlund zu werfen.

von mir aus sollen sie gleich alles verbieten, ich gehe trotzdem weiterhin ganz normal angeln, wann, wie und wo ich will...diese pfeifen
zum kotzen sowas


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

*Alle in einen Sack und ab in Ostsee!!!:vik:*​


----------



## sve (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



observer schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen dämlichen "angel"vereine und verbände:r
> 
> schmierige, alte säcke, die keinen plan von der angelei haben(die es auch gar nicht interessiert) und denen es nur um´s geld geht!!!
> 
> ...




:m:m:m#6#6#6:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich habe zu der Problematik mal Herrn Pipping (Geschäftsfäftsführer LAV-MV) angeschrieben. Er hat auch höfflich und ausführlich geantwortet. Ich stelle hier mal ganz kommentarlos einen Auszug rein.
"...In der Stellungnahme wurde sich weiter dafür ausgesprochen, dass die Vorgabe des Ministeriums von 300 m Abstand für Stellnetze vom Ufer auf 200 m Abstand reduziert wird.
Hier hat es in der momentan gültigen Fassung der Küstenfischereiverordnung keine Abstandsregelungen gegeben, also verbessern sich hier auch die Bedingungen für die Angler. Weiter müssen wir die Interessenlage der Brandungsangler beachten, hier gab es in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Beschwerden, dass Schleppangler zu nah am Ufer schleppen und oftmals sogar das Angelgeschirr der Brandungsangler mitrissen. Die Gruppe der Brandungsangler ist bei uns im Land wesentlich zahlreicher vertreten als die der Schleppangler. 
Bei entsprechenden Verfahren, Stellungnahmen und so auch im täglichen Leben, ist es nie möglich, dass eine Interessengruppe 100%ig seine Forderungen durchsetzt."


----------



## sve (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

das ist für mich kaum vorstellbar das es welche gibt du so dicht geschleppt haben. selbst ich mit belly bin nur dann in reichweiter der brandungsangler, wenn ich raus oder rein fahre.


----------



## lele1 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hallo,

ich unterstütze euch in allen Punkten und es ist schon traurig , was der LAV sowas von sich gelassen hat. ich finde es nur schade, das eine schon recht kleine Gilde...die Angler sich aufspalten wollen, weil ein Belly- oder Kayakangler vielleicht doch noch von dem Verbot verschont bleiben will oder kann. Vielleicht zählt ein Schlauchboot auch nicht. Mensch!!!
Die Anglerschaft ist schon nicht groß, da muss man zusammenhalten, und nicht nicht auf seiner Unterschriftenliste darauf aufmerksam machen, das Trollingboote was anderes sind und man da unterscheiden muss...
Traurig,traurig .....
Gibts es noch eine Unterschriftenliste für Angler aller Art??!!


----------



## as12 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



observer schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen dämlichen "angel"vereine und verbände:r
> 
> schmierige, alte säcke, die keinen plan von der angelei haben(die es auch gar nicht interessiert) und denen es nur um´s geld geht!!!
> 
> ...



in gewissen dingen hast du recht und du redest von einem hohen niveau deiner wasserfläche , in unserer gegend sind die gewässer zu 99% LAV und wat soll man machen ohne verein?
in der badewanne angeln oder 180euro für die jahreskarte anstelle von 50€ bezahlen?
du zahlst nur 26€/jahr oder verbessere mich? 
von einem vereinsleben wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen es ging halt nur ums geld oder?

mfg


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

wieder so eine Hirnrissige Aussage mehr #q
die Schleppfischer stören die Brandungsangler #q
da weiss man doch das die sich mit der Materie überhaupt nicht auskennen .... soooo dicht ist wohl kaum einer am Ufer unterwegs...
vielleicht noch der Versuch die Angler untereinander aufzuhetzen....
der BAC Vorstand hat heute Enspruch gegen die Neuregelung eingelegt !
wen es interessiert kann auf www.bootsanglerclub.de das dort im Forum nachlesen ....


----------



## belle-hro (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



observer schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen dämlichen "angel"vereine ...................
> schmierige, alte säcke, die keinen plan von der angelei haben.........................
> 
> welcher verein ist denn bitte für angler da???????
> ...



Sorry, aber hier schlägste etwas über die Stränge |gr: 

Ich bin nicht in einem _dämlichen Verein_, ich bin nicht ein _schmieriger alter Sack_, ich habe sehr wohl einen Plan von der Angelei *und* ich bin weder ein blöder Typ, noch eine Pfeife.

*Ich bin 1. Vorsitzender des AV Rostock-West e.V. und ich bin seit Jahren für meine Mitglieder da!!!* Mehr als das es meiner Frau und meiner Kinder lieb ist.


----------



## belle-hro (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Weiter müssen wir die Interessenlage der Brandungsangler beachten, hier gab es in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Beschwerden, dass Schleppangler zu nah am Ufer schleppen und oftmals sogar das Angelgeschirr der Brandungsangler mitrissen.



Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass M/V soviele Casting-Weltrekordler hat |bigeyes

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Vertreter des LAV auf unserer Kreisdelegiertenkonferenz. Der Mann kann mir jetzt schon leid tun |gr:


----------



## bobbykron (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich habe zu der Problematik mal Herrn Pipping (Geschäftsfäftsführer LAV-MV) angeschrieben. Er hat auch höfflich und ausführlich geantwortet. Ich stelle hier mal ganz kommentarlos einen Auszug rein.
> "...In der Stellungnahme wurde sich weiter dafür ausgesprochen, dass die Vorgabe des Ministeriums von 300 m Abstand für Stellnetze vom Ufer auf 200 m Abstand reduziert wird.
> Hier hat es in der momentan gültigen Fassung der Küstenfischereiverordnung keine Abstandsregelungen gegeben, also verbessern sich hier auch die Bedingungen für die Angler. Weiter müssen wir die Interessenlage der Brandungsangler beachten, hier gab es in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Beschwerden, dass Schleppangler zu nah am Ufer schleppen und oftmals sogar das Angelgeschirr der Brandungsangler mitrissen. Die Gruppe der Brandungsangler ist bei uns im Land wesentlich zahlreicher vertreten als die der Schleppangler.
> Bei entsprechenden Verfahren, Stellungnahmen und so auch im täglichen Leben, ist es nie möglich, dass eine Interessengruppe 100%ig seine Forderungen durchsetzt."



ist ja der gleiche ausführliche text wie bei Kartmeister(hartmut)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Auch hier im Politikforum eingestellt, um zu zeigen, für was ihr Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlt, zum diskutieren gehts hier in den Originalthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253354



PS:
Dieser Verband ist auch einer derjenigen, die in der Initiative  Pro DAFV mit wortführend sind - damit ihr wisst, was euch nach einer möglichen Fusion erwartet....


----------

